# Q-town PA area



## dinosaur (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics from the latest storm. Before, after and my trusty "wing man" waiting for me to get started!
Once I got started, the alternator in the truck stopped working:crying:, so between everything I had to plow I spent the next few hours with no heat, lights, or radio. Even had to swap a battery out so I could finish everyone before any repairs. Luckly the plow is the Meyers engine drive pump and only the coil is using electric. (joys of using an older truck).
Ray


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics...glad you got everything doneThumbs Up


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats a good lookin dog my buddy has one just like it. What kind of truck do you plow with.


----------



## dinosaur (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a 1975 Dodge W200 Power Wagon w/360 3sp auto. the plow is the original Meyers hydraulic engine driven setup, but I've added wings to the blade (from northern hydraulics) which help out a lot. I do my driveway and the local church lot and maybe a neighbor if they need help.
As an fyi, I used to plow with a 1961 Dodge Power Wagon w/flathead that started w/ manual angle and used the PTO winch to raise the plow!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just sold a 71 power wagon this summer, had a manual angle meyer plow on it. Dad was the original owner and it only had 77K on it, sadly rust got to.

Sold it for 200 with the plow to a scrapper


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

nice pics im not to far from you


----------

